

Disgruntled Programmer Accused of Sabotaging Arcade Game Classic - alexyoung
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/hack-mole-disgruntled-programmer-accused-sabotaging-arcade-game-classic-022511

======
pbhjpbhj
First and last para of the article:

" _Marvin Walter Wimberly, Jr., a sixty one year-old programmer and game board
designer has been charged by authorities in Florida with committing computer
crimes with the intent to defraud after his employer, game maker Bob's Space
Racers (BSR) uncovered an elaborate scheme in which popular arcade games were
programmed to self destruct._ "

" _Reached by phone, Wimberly said that the information contained in the
affadavit was inaccurate, but declined to comment further, citing the wishes
of his attorneys._ " [sic]

------
__david__
It's an interesting technique to drum up business in the short term, but it
seems ultimately self destructive--if the code you are responsible is dying
constantly then it just makes you look incompetent.

> In 2008, after changes to his consulting arrangement with the company, BSR
> offered Wimberly a job as a full time employee, hoping to replace his
> consulting fees with a salary. Wimberly rejected that offer and, instead,
> increased his fee for maintaining the games by 250%.

Wow, that's cut-throat! Though I suppose we don't know his rate before and
after (maybe he went from $10/hour to $35/hour).

------
tumult
Accused.

------
iwwr
That's a would-be SaaS programmer right there.

------
leon_
> The machine was later tested and found to contain a virus believed to have
> been created by Wimberly.

I bet his next step was to start an arcade anti virus company.

~~~
__david__
Yeah, that's quite an abuse of the word "virus".

